
Intel Kills Larrabee GPU, Will Not Bring a Discrete Graphics Product to Market - glymor
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3738/intel-kills-larrabee-gpu-will-not-bring-a-discrete-graphics-product-to-market
======
hga
... "at least in the short-term".

As noted in the comments, Larrabee hasn't been killed and I'm not sure there's
even any new news about it in this.

